# Road Rides, Audax and Sportives section



## longers (19 Sep 2009)

Can it have a little tagline on the front page - "not for which bike questions please" or something?


----------



## marinyork (20 Sep 2009)

I think the problem is there because people don't want to post in beginners and the only section above this is know how (which hardly anybody uses). There is commuting, but people don't necessarily go in there either as its one of the more angry bits of the forum.


----------



## HJ (21 Sep 2009)

longers said:


> Can it have a little tagline on the front page - "not for which bike questions please..." or something?



"...Please post in Bikes, Accessories, Kit, and Clothing" completed it for you.


----------



## longers (21 Sep 2009)

^ something very much like that HJ. 

I notice, perhaps belatedly that there's a "Please post your What Bike . . . etc" under the Bikes, Accesories section. 
Has that always been there or am I very unobservant? 

It was just me having a bit of a moan, it's a bit lax sometimes here for things being in the wrong place as I notice has been mentioned before now.

I think the mods could be a bit more pro active in moving things but appreciate they do have lives to lead off here and it's not the end of the world if things are out of place.

Other than that - carry on, it's good!


----------



## Theseus (22 Sep 2009)

longers said:


> it's not the end of the world if things are out of place.



Shhhh! Noodley may hear you.


----------

